# Why do my ovaries hurt so bad when i pee after miscarriage at 22.5 wk twins???



## blueyezz4 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, my title says it all. Every time I pee I swear it feel like my ovaries are going to like explode or something? Did anyone else experience this? Should i be concerned? Just thought I'd see if this is normal or if I should call my OB. Maybe it is and I'm just unaware. I don't have a clue so I'm just assuming it is normal. Let me know what you think. Thanks!!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I haven't heard of this, so I'd be inclined to call the OB and ask. Even if it is normal, better safe than sorry, right?

This sounds awful to me, I'm sorry you're dealing with it!









Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about it, your body has been through a lot, but I definitely call just to be sure.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

Pain in your ovaries could indicate an infection....just to be safe, call your OBGYN and get that checked out...take care...You been through so much.


----------



## blueyezz4 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, I knew it wouldn't be easy to call, but I did it. The receptionist got a hold of the Dr. who is in another office today and tomorrow and then called me back and said that my Dr didn't think it was related to the pregnancy at all (i think she ment the miscarriage, but i don't know). Anyways, she said to take ibuprofen and increase my fluid intake and drink cranberry juice just to be safe. I really don't think it is a UTI, but who knows. I guess i'm suppose to call back tomorrow if it is not better. I personally think it is all hormonal maybe. I think even before i got pregnant my Ovaries would hurt sometime just not as bad and i think my body has just been through so much that it is rebelling or something. The other thing i mentioned to them was that my Left leg has been so sore for some reason and my feet seem like they are swollen and I i've lost about 20lbs in a week. I realize that I had two babies in there and tons of fluid (who would have thought you had that much fluid in you, that was crazy!), but 20lbs seems like a lot to loose in a week, but I'm no dr and i'm sure i'm just being paranoid!!! So we will see. One day at a time. Thanks for your reply's to my posting.


----------



## blueyezz4 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, yesterday morning I woke up with a fever so I called the OB's office again and they sent me in for a urine anylisis and it came back positive. Not sure if it was a UTI or a kidney infection b/c i was kinda out of it when the reception lady called me back on the phone b/c I had been resting. Anyways, now I'm on an antibiotic for 5 days (which I hate taking meds) so hopefully it will help. What a pain!!!!


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better


----------

